# Car audio with stock stereo



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Upgrade to Pioneer speakers, that's what I did.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jackson25 said:


> Hey y’all  was hopin I could get some help I’m trying to get a decent sounding audio system for my Chevy Cruze while still using the stick stereo it’s a 2016 if I could please get some tips, recommendations, help let me know.
> 
> thank you


The SQ Car Audio Thread V2


----------

